# Non-Piranha POTM December



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Option 1








Clown Trigger - _Balistoides conspicillum _

Option 2








Green Burmese Python

Option 3








Red Tail Boa

Option 4








Hyacinth Macaw

Option 5








Tiger Shovel Nose "The escape"

Option 6








henlei/motoro hybrid

Option 7








Pearls of the Orient ~ Lou Han

Option 8








African Pike


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

pic 2.....that python is sweet


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yup great snake and pic!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

FH
dixon


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Go with the bird !


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Must be a real challenge to take pictures of still animals compared to taking aquatic pictures.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> Must be a real challenge to take pictures of still animals compared to taking aquatic pictures.










good one


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Althought it's not the best picture i 've voted for the hyacinth Macaw cause it is my favorite bird.
Is that pic from a public zoo???????Who is the owner(lucky bastard) of that pic?

Jim


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

this is the PICTURE of the month contest... not the animal i like the best contest. You should vote for the bird if you think its the best picture not because you like the animal.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

people can vote for whatever reason they like....


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

well if we're going to vote for the best picture, I want to change my vote!

Great FH there BD (which is what I voted for), but as for the quality of the picture you cut off the tail. So I guess I'd want to change my vote to the best picture which is the TSN in my opinion.

I bitch to Innes every month that I think this contest should be fish only, but a fish has won it every single time.

The piranha POTM goes the same way, it's the favorite species that wins or the best carnage picture.

And this is also why people should not be allowed to comment about what picture they think is the best or which one they voted for until after the contest is over. Every single comment that is read before someone votes influences how they vote.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

#2 rocks!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nice pike :nod:


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

ver nice pics all, that pike looks like mine


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> Althought it's not the best picture i 've voted for the hyacinth Macaw cause it is my favorite bird.
> Is that pic from a public zoo???????Who is the owner(lucky bastard) of that pic?
> 
> Jim


 It's My Aunt's Hyacinth









He is sweet!!


----------

